# Critiche e consigli sul chan #gentoo di Azzurra

## cerri

Cosa ne pensate del chan in oggetto? Avete critiche da fare? Avete consigli da dare?

Insomma fateci sapere  :Cool: 

----------

## gnu-statix

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Cosa ne pensate del chan in oggetto? Avete critiche da fare? Avete consigli da dare?
> 
> Insomma fateci sapere 

 

Che alle 9:02 è un po' vuoto  :Smile: 

Scherzi a parte... quali sono gli orari HOT? che passo a conoscevi meglio...

Ciao

----------

## theo_

Giusto per non "impestare" l'altro thread, provo a buttare qui una proposta costruttiva  :Razz: 

Sul canale #IRCHelp utilizziamo un bot (FAQ) con tutta una serie di FAQ per l'appunto, precotte e triggerate da particolari sequenze di parole / domande.

Può essere utile una cosa simile su #gentoo ? Magari calibrando gli output del bot su specifiche keywords... oppure interfacciando l'eggdrop con il repository delle faq su gentoo-italia.org ? O ancora con una ricerca diretta dei thread più consoni su questo forum ?

L'ho buttata lì, ditemi la vostra, se ci sono riscontri positivi si può realizzare il tutto in meno di mezza giornata.

----------

## emix

A dire il vero non ci sono mai stato... d'ora in poi (alla luce delle critiche che sono state fatte) cercherò di frequentarlo, nei limiti del possibile, e di dare il mio contributo alla comunità. Se ci saranno problemi o suggerimenti ti farò sapere...

 :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Sul chan di Azzurra, non ci sono mai stato, spero di poterci passare il prima possibile! Di solito sono sempre su #gentoo.it su IRCnet  :Smile: 

----------

## alexerre

Ma si sta abbastanza bene...Ogni qual volta avevo un problema urgente ho trovato persone che mi hanno aiutato nella soluzione...

----------

## zUgLiO

OTTIMO canale,e poi non c'è bisogno di un bot..c'è gia bsolar  :Laughing: 

----------

## alexerre

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> c'è gia bsolar 

 

 :Laughing:  Bsolar rulez

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Bot Solare ( non lo sto prendendo in giro eh )  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diggs

Io personalmente sto quasi sempre su IRCNET, ma ciò non vuol dire che io preferisca di più ircnet ad azzurra o freenet.

Critiche ai chan dedicati a gentoo sui networks? Nessuno   :Wink:  - anche se devo dire due cose:

1) Il chan #gentoo di ircnet non permette la propria lingua nazionale [solo inglese - e sono d'accordo], ciò che mi da fastidio sul quel chan [che per altro io neanche frequento] è che ce l'hanno a morte co gli "italiani" [e ci credo, del resto ricevere un mass nick collide dalle crew italiane non è bello   :Laughing:  ]. Quindi mi dispiace non poter instaurare un dialogo con i vari europei presenti nel chan.

2) Il chan #gentoo.it ... non saprei   :Very Happy:  - si può migliorare per cui accetto critiche in merito alla gestione [come la maggior parte saprà su ircnet non esistono i services per la "protezione" del chan e altre cose ganze].   :Wink: 

3) Qualcuno di voi dirà: "e allora perchè tieni "IRCNET NICK: proudhomm on IRCNET, AZZURRA.ORG and FREENODE.ORG se poi su azzurra o freenet non ci sei?" Risposta: " E mica ho il dono dell'obiquità!   :Razz:  "

----------

## neon

La mia unica critica sta nel fatto che a volte bsolar risponde prima che io riesca a leggere e interpretare le domande fatte in chan  :Razz: 

----------

## koma

[ot]

mh io avrei bisogno di una mano per settare in uno psybnc il doppio network che non riesco in modo da poter usare azzurra e ircnet

[ot]

Oggi vengo a farvi visita su azzurra

----------

## malteo

#gentoo@AzzurraNet ... ti fa!

----------

## melv

Personalmente, per quel poco che frequento il chan, devo dire che mi sono sempre trovato bene considerato che sia gli ops che quelli che frequentano il chan sono persone disponibili ad aiutare gli sfigati newbie come me (a differenza di altri chan in cui il trattamento riservato ai poveracci che non vivono in funzione del pc e' stato terribile -> <Md> melvin, se non sei in grado di leggere un documento tecnico in inglese ti dovrebbe esser viatato di collegare un apparecchio a internet )

Ritengo inoltre che l'idea di un bot con un tot di faq possa esser decisamente utile, o quanto meno conveniente considerata la velocita' di risposta e la precisione in esse (ovviamente se corretamente impostato  :Very Happy:  )

Certo che anche una mailing list di #gentoo@azzurranet potrebbe esser un progetto interessante e non troppo complesso da realizzare  :Very Happy: 

have a nice day && vagin

----------

## mrgamer

Importanza? fondamentale! ho messo #gentoo nell'autorun (perche non riesco a metterlo nell'init  :Very Happy:  )

cmq lo reputo molto importante, per il supporto veloce, consigli brevi (per quelli lunghi è meglio il forum) e per aiutarsi a vicenda in tutti i casi!

( non per niente sto sempre là dentro  :Smile:  )

----------

## sorchino

Confermo che su #gentoo di azzurra bsolar risponde troppo velocemente; anche prima che uno ponga la domanda lui già ha letto nel pensiero e risponde  :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte, a mio parere è l'unico chan su linux di azzurranet dove io abbia trovato persone disponibili simpatiche e cordiali (anche su #slacware a dire la verità...).. La maggior parte dei miei problemi l'ho risolta lì, più che nel forum visto che di gente ce n'è sempre e la risposta è ovviamente più veloce, anche nel caso di un aiuto "passo a passo"

Altri chan specifici su una distro a parte questi due non li ho provati (anche perchè non ne ho avuto bisogno) ma i chan su linux in generale non mi piacciono granchè e chi tira in ballo saccenza, spocchiosità e simili riferendosi a questo forum, farebbe bene a farsi un giretto in questi canali su linux di azzurranet (ovviamente esisteranno ottime persone anche lì, generalizzare non è mai giusto, ma l'aria che si respira lì dentro è veramente malsana)

----------

## knefas

Grandissimo chan. Io ho imparato un mucchio di cose li. (oddio, mai abbastanza)

complimenti a bsolar sa tutto, risponde su tutto, sempre gentile...  :Smile: 

la storia delle faq mi sembra molto molto interessante. Porterei avanti l'idea certamente!!

----------

## mcvash

che dire.... io mi trovo bene.

Ho risolto parecchi problemi, non mi pare de aver visto atti di "superiorità".

Poi mi unisco al coro di ringraziamenti speciali a bsolar  :Cool: 

----------

## creche

Direi che ora come ora, nonostante il canale ufficiale sia su freenode, quello ufficioso rimane quello su azzurra, sia perché bene o male la comunità di questo forum si è incontrata e sviluppata la.

Io sinceramente sono contrario un po agli eggdrops, o meglio, preferisco sempre e comunque il feedback umano, tanto i newbye stenteranno sempre e comunque ad usarlo, non essendo gia' abituati a priori ad usare strumenti non comuni, mentre riterrei molto utile per i nuovi utenti una AUP ed anche delle faq sul web, un buon inizio sarebbe un wiki, magari utilizzabile anche per scrivere documentazione al di la di irc.

Vorrei un po far notare di come Gentoo e la sua comunita' crescono in fretta, siamo sempre di piu' e, almeno per gli utenti un po assenteisti come me, è facile perdere traccia di cio' che esce di nuovo nella comunita'. E' bene tenere una traccia storica di cio' che abbiamo fatto, facciamo e faremo.

Dopo questo post, mi raccomando sceglieteli piccoli i sassi da tirarmi =)

Greets.

----------

## cerri

In questi giorno ho cercato di essere il più presente possibile: non so quanto potrò esserlo in futuro, ma per questi giorni ci sarò.

Tuttavia, benchè abbia trovato il canale abbastanza tranquillo, ho avuto effettivamente l'impressione che ci sia qualcuno un po' troppo "aggressivo". Ciò l'ho trovato orripilante... cosa farebbe un newbie in un canale dove si trova aggressività? Bah.

Spero solo che siano stati casi e che nel tempo la situazione migliori.

Ora faccio una proposta (alla quale, lo dico subito, non mi candido e, sottolineo, è totalmente personale): che ne dite di avere dei "moderatori" del canale in questione? Pensate che un poll possa essere utile?

----------

## creche

i moderatori servono, comunque l'importante è che ci sia piu' o meno sempre qualcuno. A dire il vero, non mi sembra che ci sia un lack di moderatori.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tuttavia, benchè abbia trovato il canale abbastanza tranquillo, ho avuto effettivamente l'impressione che ci sia qualcuno un po' troppo "aggressivo". Ciò l'ho trovato orripilante... cosa farebbe un newbie in un canale dove si trova aggressività? Bah. 
> 
> 

 

Anche qui una AUP sarebbe di aiuto, sicuramente si potrebbero delineare i comportamenti scorretti.

Tutto sommato gentoo@#Azzurra è un canale abbastanza educato rispetto alla media dei canali su Azzurra ed IrcNET e quei casi bene o male sono isolati e non meritano grande considerazione.

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> che ne dite di avere dei "moderatori" del canale in questione? Pensate che un poll possa essere utile?

 

A me il canale piace, ma io sono favorevole ai moderatori in qualsiasi cosa....

comunque anche secondo me sarebbe opportuno un poll, cosi' decidiamo da buona democrazia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

E' ovvio che tutto sarebbe da delineare, ripeto, è solo una mia idea.

CMQ un poll lo inizio, poi si vedrà.

----------

## sorchino

Scusa Cerri ma non ho capito che cosa intendi quando parli di "moderatori per il chan".

Mi sembra che ci siano già operatori su azzurranet.. (si in pratica moderatori del chan): bsolar, fedeliallalinea, federico, lu_zero (mi sembra) e non so chi altro.

Quindi non ho proprio capito che intendi.

Ripeto che io questa aggressività non la noto, anzi il clima mi sembra più "allegro e spensierato" rispetto a quello del forum, come è normale che sia.

----------

## cerri

Il concetto dei moderatori è che dovrebbero operare in modo che il tutto sia organizzato. Ora non sono proprio moderatori: sono dei semplici utenti che hanno l'op nel canale.

In teoria, credo che (ad esempio federico) possa (e sottolineo POSSA, mia supposizione) non sentirsi autorizzato a placare delle vicende come quelle successe poco tempo fa.

Direi quindi di "investire" qualcuno come "moderatore ufficiale" del canale, in modo da garantire la tranquillità che al momento si respira. Tutto qui.  :Smile: 

----------

## sorchino

Onestamente non so se possa essere un miglioramento.

Sarà (anzi ovviamente è così) perchè io in chan mi trovo bene, a volte aiuto e molte volte vengo aiutato.

E nei momenti "vuoti" c'è un divertente clima di cazzeggio, ma comunque non mi sembra si esageri. 

Poi ovviamente dipende anche dal tipo di moderazione.

Magari comunque, prima del sondaggio vi consiglio di buttar giù una "brutta copia" di quello che sarà lo statuto del chan.

Anche perchè ora sarei portato a votare un NO, ma magari vedendo idee buone e regole che possano realmente migliorare la vita in chan cambierei volentieri idea.

Per ora resto della mia idea, che il chan #gentoo è bello così.

----------

## creche

Pero' e' sempre poco chiaro cosi'

Ovvero il moderatore sarebbe autorizzato ad applicare le proprie regole soltanto secondo il suo giudizio?

Oppure il moderatore potrebbe non trovarsi nella condizioni di non essere certo di essere nella ragione e nel non volere essere considerato BOFH, non fare nulla?

Meglio determinare le rules prima.

Un buon esempio di AUP è qua:

[url]

http://ressukka.net/linux/linuxaup.html

[/url]

----------

## theo_

IMHO la migliore AUP è il buon senso.

Da parte dei cosiddetti "moderatori" e anche da parte di tutti gli utenti in genere.

Si può tranquillamente discutere di cose serie e anche cazzeggiare sullo stesso identico canale, senza per questo dover fissare regole rigide o "bacchettone" (passatemi il termine).

Sta poi all'intelligenza dei frequentatori del canale lasciare da parte le cazzeggiate in favore delle questioni che meritano interesse o risposta.

In un caso del genere peraltro non è necessario che ci sia l'operatore di turno a chiedere un minimo di collaborazione, lo spirito di gruppo suggerisce che sia il gruppo stesso a farlo.

----------

## Diggs

 *creche wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tutto sommato gentoo@#Azzurra è un canale abbastanza educato rispetto alla media dei canali su Azzurra ed IrcNET e quei casi bene o male sono isolati e non meritano grande considerazione.
> 
> 

 

Questa non l'ho capita sinceramente. creche spiegati meglio. Io sono, per questioni mie, frequentatore maggiormente della rete IRCNET.

Certo, non metto in dubbio che il chan ufficiale sia su freenode e posso essere d'accordo che quello "ufficioso" sia su azzurra. Sinceramente, alla luce di quanto ha dichiarato l'utente creche sopra, bè non sono d'accordo: non si può dire "a priori" che gli utenti che stanno, per dire, su azzurra, siano più "seri" per forza di quelli che frequentano la rete ircnet.

Non ho nessunissima intenzione di perder tempo a replicare sulla validità o sulla serietà dei chan o dei networks. Tale argomento è fine a se stesso.

Ammetto che il problema della rete ircnet è che non esistono i services che possano aiutare nel mantenimento dei nick o il mascheramento degli ip [cosa che cmq non è impossibile da aggirare] e che esistano "lamers" che takkano a più non posso.   :Arrow:  Sono cose alle quali certamente io non posso mettere riparo, ecco perchè sulla rete ircnet sono presenti dei bot, inoltre se è per una questione di "op" basta querare gli operatori "umani" e chiedere l'add, mica teniamo il chan per noi [che del resto è settato pure a +s].

Mi rompe assolutamente e mi dà fastidio la frase di creche, ad ogni modo, può essere che io abbia interpretato male e sono anche pronto a dire scusa, ma se invece è come ho, al volo, capito bè... allora penso sia meglio mantenere solo i moderatori attuali, sulla rete azzurra e non aggiungerne altri   :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

si mi sta tornando la malattia di irc... oddio... nn so se preoccuparmi   :Rolling Eyes: 

cmq sia la storia del bot mi piace "SEMPRE PIU'"!!!

e se invece pigliassimo un bot qualsiasi e gli aggiungessimo una simpaticissima funzione in modo che faccia una ricerca sul forum? 

oppure in packages.gentoo.org? 

con tcl si può fare di tutto... nn c'ho mai provato ma nn dev'essere una cosa impossibile... non solo, ma magari esiste già qualcosa di plugins per egg...

 :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Concordo con Peach: un bot tutto fare che controlli forum, packages e bugs sarebbe bellissimo  :Very Happy: 

Vorrei precisare una cosa: non voglio assolutamente creare un lagher!! Non ho mai detto di trovare op bacchettoni, fare i compiti e avere le interrogazioni a sorpresa.

La mia idea era solo allargare la lista di OP (ora siamo noi moderatori del forum e qualche altra persona) per far sì che:

1) in genere ci sia il più possibile un OP "vivo" sul canale;

2) si evitino situazioni come quelle che sono successe in passato;

3) si evitino problemi in generale.

E' ovvio che IRC, come il forum, del resto, rimangano posti "free" e adatti alla comunità Gentoo italiana.

Tutto qui.

----------

## theo_

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e se invece pigliassimo un bot qualsiasi e gli aggiungessimo una simpaticissima funzione in modo che faccia una ricerca sul forum? 
> 
> oppure in packages.gentoo.org? 
> ...

 

E' esattamente quello su cui sto lavorando  :Razz: 

Ho una tcl quasi pronta che interroga il FAQ Manager di geeklog (ovvero il CMS che sta su gentoo-italia.org). 

Occorre solo patchare un file (patch che ho già pronta, ma che ho intenzione di migliorare sensibilmente in questi giorni) e aggiungere 3 templates html.

Finisco oggi (spero), o al più domani, di scrivere le varie regexp e di fine-tunare i socket e poi possiamo effettuare ricerche ed estrapolare risultati dalle FAQ di gentoo-italia.org.

Ci ho aggiunto già che c'ero un pò di ricerche su Google.

Finito questo vorrei vedere se e come sia possibile interrogare il repository dei packages (se convenga una soluzione con grep da filesystem locale o via web) e il bugzilla.

Suggerimenti, idee e aiuti sono i benvenuti, il bot è un eggdrop e gli script sono in tcl  :Smile: 

theo.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *theo_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Suggerimenti, idee e aiuti sono i benvenuti, il bot è un eggdrop e gli script sono in tcl 
> 
> 

 

Come gia detto in chat secondo me sarebbe meglio che l'output di una ricerca sia mandato in privato all'utente che l'ha richiesta,e non direttamente sul canale,altrimenti si spezzerebbero troppo i discorsi..

----------

## cerri

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Come gia detto in chat secondo me sarebbe meglio che l'output di una ricerca sia mandato in privato all'utente che l'ha richiesta,e non direttamente sul canale,altrimenti si spezzerebbero troppo i discorsi

 

Concordo.

----------

## knefas

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Come gia detto in chat secondo me sarebbe meglio che l'output di una ricerca sia mandato in privato all'utente che l'ha richiesta,e non direttamente sul canale,altrimenti si spezzerebbero troppo i discorsi

 

concordo... e se si puo' fare che si possa chiedere al bot anche in query... non so se sia possibile  :Smile: 

Pero' un utilizzo delle faq e' anche che uno fa una domanda, e invece di inventarsi la risposta ogni volta l'op o il "frequentatore assiduo" fanno 

```

!faq acolposicuro

```

ed ecco una risposta puntuale, commentabile... non so se mi spiego e non so come si possa fare  :Smile: 

----------

## [m0nt0]

secondo me non c'è bisogno di uno o più operatori, da quello che ho visto i casi in cui c'è bisogno di un moderatore sono VERAMENTE (e sottolineo veramente) pochi, poi quando è succcesso qualcosa abbiamo prima provato a parlare civilmente col rimpipalle di turno e poi si è passato al ban.

Non sento sta grande necessità di un moderatore, tanto ci sono gli op e direi che fino ad adesso hanno lavorato egregiamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrgamer

[quote mode on]

 *[m0nt0] wrote:*   

> secondo me non c'è bisogno di uno o più operatori, da quello che ho visto i casi in cui c'è bisogno di un moderatore sono VERAMENTE (e sottolineo veramente) pochi, poi quando è succcesso qualcosa abbiamo prima provato a parlare civilmente col rimpipalle di turno e poi si è passato al ban.
> 
> Non sento sta grande necessità di un moderatore, tanto ci sono gli op e direi che fino ad adesso hanno lavorato egregiamente 

 

[quote mode off]

----------

## lan

... scusate per il ritardo... cmq  il chan a me piace molto...  e anche i vostri consiglia sono utili il bot... è la cigliegina sulla torta

----------

